# Smoking affects on mussels?



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

I have often wondered what affect dose smoking have on mussels and joints I used to smoke when I was younger and was still going to the gym and I seem to remember I would get joint pain more so than I do now anyway, I no smoking is very bad for you and no it will have some affect on bodybuilding but what precisely dose it do in the way of hindering your gains and a like? I have been told a few things but not from anyone who new what they were on about. I no arnie smoked when he was still training but that was cigars so probably did not inhale if that makes a difference I don't no. If anyone noes anything on the matter would love your input ???? thanks


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Big vision said:


> I have often wondered what affect dose smoking have on* mussels * and joints I used to smoke when I was younger and was still going to the gym and I seem to remember I would get joint pain more so than I do now anyway, I no smoking is very bad for you and no it will have some affect on bodybuilding but what precisely dose it do in the way of hindering your gains and a like? I have been told a few things but not from anyone who new what they were on about. I no arnie smoked when he was still training but that was cigars so probably did not inhale if that makes a difference I don't no. If anyone noes anything on the matter would love your input ???? thanks


Not sure... but it definitely affects your spelling!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cockles and Mussels :thumb:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Cant imagine smoking MUSSELS would taste that great, best off boilding them dude.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Smoked mussels? Never had them? Are they nice? I've only ever had them in tomato based sauces with a dash of chilli.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Its not a mussel, but its the closest thing i could find lol.

I think the main problem with smoking and training is the reduced oxygen level in the blood, and reduced CV capacity. Not sure if there are any direct effects on the muscles other than this.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Franko1 said:


> Cockles and Mussels :thumb:


alive, alive, o


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

There harder to catch


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

I could predict how this thread would turn out.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Come on mate, your on a bodybuilding forum and you can't spell the word muscle lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

thats it cheat meal chosen for this week

Moules frites


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> thats it cheat meal chosen for this week
> 
> Moules frites


F*ck my life, the amount of want i am experiecing for that dish right now is unrivaled lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Come on mate, your on a bodybuilding forum and you can't spell the word muscle lol


Especially when the site is called UK - *MUSCLE*!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Smoking destroys vitamin absorbtion, reduces appetite and does'nt really mix well with serious training imo.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Come on mate, your on a bodybuilding forum and you can't spell the word muscle lol


I dont understand.... surely he typed muscle at some point to get here.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Smoke me a mussel I'll be back for breakfast


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Big vision said:


> Smoking affects on mussels?












^THIS^


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Pmsl **** sake I was using a short hand and iPhone auto correct into mussels!!! O and for the record I hate mussels!!! Muscles people MUSCLES I am a dinlow I'm sorry lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I recently was on a 11 week cut to get down to 10%, it obviously effected my cardio. I could do about 3 minutes on the cross trainer before damn near having an asthma attack, i quit smoking three weeks ago and my last cardio session I did a 2km row followed by 10 minutes on the bike followed by 5 minutes on the stepper without a break between them.


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well I recently was on a 11 week cut to get down to 10%, it obviously effected my cardio. I could do about 3 minutes on the cross trainer before damn near having an asthma attack, i quit smoking three weeks ago and my last cardio session I did a 2km row followed by 10 minutes on the bike followed by 5 minutes on the stepper without a break between them.


Nice don't think I could do that now good luck with the giving up tho mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Cant imagine smoking MUSSELS would taste that great, best off boilding them dude.


Lol The irony!

A mate of mine used to smoke 40 a day, and went from 5'9" and under 10 stone to just short of 13 stone, natural too.

In fact one of his treats to himself was to have a cig in the shower.... Used to drive me mad when he was scrubbing my back! Lol


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

This might be of some help.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson26.htm


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

I stopped last week after smoking for 11 years on an off (I'm 25 now) and already I'm not out of breath on the weights of dripping with sweat. Smoking increases the CO carbon monoxide in the blood and lungs and steals the free oxygen. This prevents oxygen reaching the muscle cells and makes you fatigue quicker


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

It would be great if there were a set of twins who bodybuilded with one that smokes and the other who doesn't with identical diets, exercises etc so we could gauge the results.

If anyone knows any bodybuilding twins, try and get one hooked on cigs for our research, lol.


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Franko1 said:


> This might be of some help.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson26.htm


Just had a look at this it's exactly what I was after thanks mate good stuff


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Not sure... but it definitely affects your spelling!


Im rofpmsl at your retort, its simply briliant

kaza


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

The chemicals involved in smoking damages your blood cells, they also damage the structure of the cells and cause what is referred to as artherosclerosis which WILL damage the heart muscle and may cause cardiac arrest, infarction , stroke, angina to name just a few.They will cause recovery to be longer due to lack of oxygen being carried within the damage blood cells.

kaza

ps unless you are a chimney why smoke?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> It would be great if there were a set of twins who bodybuilded with one that smokes and the other who doesn't with identical diets, exercises etc so we could gauge the results.
> 
> If anyone knows any bodybuilding twins, try and get one hooked on cigs for our research, lol.


I've got a pair of six year olds, I'll buy some tabs on the way home. Actually they're nonidentical so they'd be no good, I'll have them adopted and try again! Lol


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

kanvin said:


> Hi everyonne
> 
> Every year hundreds of thousands of people around the world die from diseases caused by smoking cigarettes Smoking KILLS.smoking kills and its totally effected at body muscles and breathe problem.


Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kanvin said:


> Hi everyonne
> 
> Every year hundreds of thousands of people around the world die from diseases caused by smoking cigarettes Smoking KILLS.smoking kills and its totally effected at body muscles and breathe problem.


Really? Are you sure? Any proof??


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> In fact one of his treats to himself was to have a *** in the shower.... And that *** was me! Lol


Fixed for truth.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Franko1 said:


> This might be of some help.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson26.htm


I love how the poll results on that article show 66% smokers, 33% non-smokers :thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm eating less than I did when I was smoking and gaining three times faster

Before I quit I struggled to get past 11 stone

9 months has passed and I'm 12 stone 6

I did smoke in excess of 20 a day, though


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha mussels smoking! The irony of misspelling muscle! Reps!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Big vision said:


> I have often wondered what affect dose smoking have on mussels and joints I used to smoke when I was younger and was still going to the gym and I seem to remember I would get joint pain more so than I do now anyway, I no smoking is very bad for you and no it will have some affect on bodybuilding but what precisely dose it do in the way of hindering your gains and a like? I have been told a few things but not from anyone who new what they were on about. I no arnie smoked when he was still training but that was cigars so probably did not inhale if that makes a difference I don't no. If anyone noes anything on the matter would love your input ???? thanks


Smoking increases myostatin, which basically reduces the top rate of protein synthesis... not good. Can post a study or two if people are interested.


----------



## flymotto (Aug 13, 2012)

I think smoking does have a negative effect on muscles, since I tend to eat less when I smoke and you're supposed to eat **** loads of protein to build muscles


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Epic fail lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Come on mate, your on a bodybuilding forum and you can't spell the word muscle lol


You're


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

bieber3 said:


> Smoking is very dangerous for our health, they all the mussels are damage and wind up for your body, sometime its made to the cancer and the body all the destroyed, i suggest to the avoid the smoking and made perfect, all the mussels are destroyed who the smokers.


WTF??? :huh:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Bull Terrier said:


> WTF??? :huh:


basically dont smoke or you cant eat mussels as they will be destroyed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I find eating the mussels before smoking is better for you

Prawns however I have no problem with


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Smoking increases myostatin, which basically reduces the top rate of protein synthesis... not good. Can post a study or two if people are interested.


I'd be interested in reading it mate. Either post it or pm me it .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

squalllion1uk said:


> I'd be interested in reading it mate. Either post it or pm me it .


Here you go mate, abstract and link to full study below -



> *Smoking impairs muscle protein synthesis and increases the expression of myostatin and MAFbx in muscle*
> 
> *Abstract*
> 
> Smoking causes multiple organ dysfunction. The effect of smoking on skeletal muscle protein metabolism is unknown. We hypothesized that the rate of skeletal muscle protein synthesis is depressed in smokers compared with non-smokers. We studied eight smokers (?20 cigarettes/day for ?20 years) and eight non-smokers matched for sex (4 men and 4 women per group), age (65 ± 3 and 63 ± 3 yr, respectively; means ± SEM) and body mass index (25.9 ± 0.9 and 25.1 ± 1.2 kg/m2, respectively). Each subject underwent an intravenous infusion of stable isotope-labeled leucine in conjunction with blood and muscle tissue sampling to measure the mixed muscle protein fractional synthesis rate (FSR) and whole body leucine rate of appearance (Ra) in plasma (an index of whole body proteolysis), the expression of genes involved in the regulation of muscle mass (myostatin, a muscle growth inhibitor, and MAFBx and MuRF-1, which encode E3 ubiquitin ligases in the proteasome proteolytic pathway) and that for the inflammatory cytokine TNF-? in muscle, and the concentration of inflammatory markers in plasma (C-reactive protein, TNF-?, interleukin-6) which are associated with muscle wasting in other conditions. There were no differences between nonsmokers and smokers in plasma leucine concentration, leucine rate of appearance, and plasma concentrations of inflammatory markers, or TNF-? mRNA in muscle, but muscle protein FSR was much less (0.037 ± 0.005 vs. 0.059 ± 0.005%/h, respectively, P = 0.004), and myostatin and MAFBx (but not MuRF-1) expression were much greater (by ?33 and 45%, respectivley, P < 0.05) in the muscle of smokers than of nonsmokers. We conclude that smoking impairs the muscle protein synthesis process and increases the expression of genes associated with impaired muscle maintenance; smoking therefore likely increases the risk of sarcopenia.


http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/293/3/E843.full


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

What if I eat my mussels and then have a smoke? Is that ok?


----------



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Smoking is a big turn off. Im glad i quit when i had my lil girl inside me never touched a cig since find it a disgusting habbit


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

UK-Mussel


----------

